# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/1



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With improved ice conditions anglers are starting to move around and working 
most parts of the lake. However, most anglers continue to find fishing 
somewhat spotty. Perch fisherman are finding Creel Bay to be the most 
consistent area with some perch also being found around the Casino, the Towers 
area, and in Black Tiger. In Creel anglers are working the mouth, the Country 
Club area, and the towers in the north end. Hali?s, buckshots, genz worms, 
kastmasters, and other small panfish lures fished with wax worms, spikes, 
minnows, or minnow heads have all been working. Most anglers are reporting 
catching some fish, but not a lot in numbers. Overall size continues to be 
excellent with most fish in the 10-13? range. Walleye fishing continues to be 
good with an early morning and evening bite. For walleyes, anglers are 
working the edges of trees or sunken rocky points. Some of the better areas 
have been the north end of Creel Bay near the towers, Old Mil Bay, 
Rocky/Military Points, Ft. Totten/Cactus Points, the Casino area, and Stromme 
Addition. Try sonars, chubby darters, buckshots, and other spoon type baits 
fished with minnow heads. Anglers are also reporting some nice sized crappies 
in the north end of Six Mile, but the bite is pretty early and towards 
evening. Not much for numbers, but nice in size. Pike fishing continues to 
be excellent. Lake Irvin and Morrison are producing the best in numbers but 
most fish are in the 3-5lb range. For some larger fish try the sunken Stromme 
Road or near Channel A in Six Mile. Smelt and herring continue to be the 
baits of choice. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be inconsistent when it comes to perch, 
but fairly good for walleyes. Perch fisherman are reporting marking a lot of 
fish, but getting them to bite can be frustrating. One day anglers will do 
well, and the next day the fish just won't seem to bite. The most consistent 
areas have been Creel Bay (the north end, mouth, & Country Club area), the 
Dome house/Towers area, the Casino, and East Devils Lake. In these areas 
anglers are using hali's, genz worms, buckshots, kastmasters, and hanger rigs 
with small jigs like ratso's tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads. 
A plain hook with a minnow below a slip bobber has also been working well at 
times. Walleye anglers are reporting a lot of small fish with some eating 
sized and larger fish mixed in. The better spots have been sunken rocky areas 
or along the edges of the tree lines. Some of the better areas have been the 
west shore of Six Mile Bay, Old Mil Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, 
Rocky/Military Points, Swansons Point, the Sunken railroad in Mission, and 
Stromme Addition, & East Devils Lake. Try jigging sonars and chubby darters, 
or buckshots, kastmasters, raps, or nils tipped with minnows or minnow heads. 
A few crappie continue to be caught in the early morning and even hours in the 
north end of Six Mile Bay. Slip bobbers with minnows are working the best. 
Pike fishing continues to be excellent. Lake Irvin and Morrison are producing 
the best in numbers but most fish are in the 3-5lb range. For some larger 
fish try the sunken Stromme Road or near Channel A in Six Mile. Smelt and 
herring continue to be the baits of choice. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Went to DL from the night of the 15th through the 20th. Tried many places in 40' to 7' of water...before sun-up, through the day, and into the night. Did horse-poop for luck. I got 5 walleyes with the biggest at 12" in 28' on swedish pimples with minnow.

We saw a lot of Eye's and Perch but to no avail. Many days, the perch patrol set-up we had already set-up in the same area but not too lucky for them either.

Guys at Ed's are *****y and grumpy as ever....just a reccomendation to you guys at Ed's, if you are selling bait, get used to people asking how the fishing is and where to go. Don't get into a slew of 'blue language'...not good for business. I went to see you guys on the first day and the first day only...you missed out on all of my parties business...

If anyone wants to know specifics I can tell you just PM me.

Also, if you want slimmers more then anything let me know too as two guys caught 38 in a couple hours on 1 pole each jigging....I hate slimmers.

David

Ps....57 days left.
_________________
MSG Rude


----------

